

Learn You Some Erlang: Buckets of Sockets - mononcqc
http://learnyousomeerlang.com/buckets-of-sockets

======
mumrah
I can't wait for chapters on Mnesia and distributed Erlang. I've been learning
Erlang for fun over the past few months and LYSE has been an absolute godsend.

Also looking forward to this in book format

------
leddt
The site looks good but I'd like to read that on my kindle. Is it available in
ebook format, or similar ?

~~~
mononcqc
I haven't done it myself, but a reader of the site has written a script to do
it for you: <https://github.com/igstan/learn-you-some-erlang-kindle> . I've
worked with him to make sure vital images are kept -- the rest he might have
dropped, I haven't used it myself. It seems to give pretty good results.

~~~
leddt
Awesome, just what I needed!

